# scheda di rete Myson

## enx89

Ciao a tutti,

qualcuno ha mai avuto problemi con una Myson MTD-8xx che funziona con il driver fealnx? A me funziona bene con Window$, ma con linux sono riuscito a farla funzionare bene solo con un vecchio P200mmx e chipset VIA. Con un P3  500 e chipset intel e un P2 400 e chipset VIA(credo), funziona male. Non riesco più a navigare i filesystems remoti (nfs), sul computer dove c'è questa scheda non riesco ad entrarci in ssh e neanche in ftp, inoltre non risponde al ping! Non vorrei che fosse un problema di nfs (c'è un server nfs installato nfs-utils-1.0.1-r1).

Grazie ENx

----------

## enx89

Il problema che è combinato: nfs con scheda myson!! Tutto funziona a meraviglia se non uso nfs (attualmente navigo e uso ftp tranquillamente), ma nel momento che leggo files da una partizione nfs la scheda di rete non funziona più, mah...   :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

Detto cosi' suona quasi impossibile... cosa ne sa la tua scheda di rete di cosa contengono i pacchetti????

prova a fare un tcpdump.

----------

## enx89

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Detto cosi' suona quasi impossibile... cosa ne sa la tua scheda di rete di cosa contengono i pacchetti????
> 
> prova a fare un tcpdump.

 

hai ragione, ma che ci posso fare se quando copio file da nfs remoto a locale si blocca, mentre quando scarico file con ftp no? Nel secondo caso si addormenta per qualche secondo ma poi riparte. Adesso faccio tcpdump.

ENx

----------

## enx89

ho Risoloto!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ho cambiato scheda di rete con un com e va una meraviglia!

Grazie di tutti ENx  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

